# Debian 7 von USB Stick installieren geht nicht ...



## boss3D (14. Juli 2013)

Hi!

Ich habe mir Debian 7 (debian-update-7.1.0-amd64-DVD-1) von der offiziellen Website runtergeladen, mit unetbootin auf meinen vorher formatierten USB-Stick geschrieben, im UEFI meines MBs (MSI Z77A-G43) noch die Bootreihenfolge so angepasst, dass USB Speichermedien am Anfang stehen, aber ich kann den PC 100 Mal neustarten, es wird immer nur Windows 7 von der HDD gebootet ... 

Der USB-Stick wird definitiv erkannt und das MB hat die neueste UEFI Version (2.10) drauf.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



^^ Woran kann's jetzt also scheitern? 
Ich könnte mir nur noch vorstellen, dass ich event. eine "unpassende" Debian Version erwischt habe?! Was heißt überhaupt das DVD-1, DVD-2 und DVD-3? Man braucht ja nicht alle 3, oder? Das wären ja dann weit über 10 GB. Kann ich bei einem USB-Stick keine DVD.iso nehmen?

Danke für baldige Antworten!


----------



## Gast20140625 (15. Juli 2013)

Hast du mal probiert direkt vom Stick zu starten?
(Also nicht Stick als 1. Bootmedium und dann starten, sondern im Post Screen in das Auswahlmenue und dann dort den Stick auswählen)


----------



## boss3D (15. Juli 2013)

Hab's mittlerweile hingekriegt. Notwendig war, dass der Stick erstens als FAT32 formatiert ist (nicht als NTFS) und zweitens, dass das Debian Image direkt über unetbootin bezogen wird ...


----------



## joasas (20. Juli 2013)

Eine alternative Lösung wäre Win32 Disk Imager | Free Development software downloads at SourceForge.net zu benutzen. Damit kannst du das Image auch einfach auf den USB Stick schreiben.


----------



## daslu (22. Juli 2013)

Solltest du oder ein anderer Leser dieses Themans noch ein ordentliches Tool suchen um eine große Auswahl von Betriebssystemen zu installieren kann ich dir auch den Pen Drive USB Installer empfehlen. Damit hatte ich noch nie irgendwelche Probleme, selbst mit Windows Betriebssystemen nicht. 
Hier der Download Link : Universal USB Installer – Easy as 1 2 3 | USB Pen Drive Linux


----------

